# Do I need PCT?



## mighty (Apr 6, 2011)

If I use Super Test from Beast Sports Nutrition, do I need PCT?

Thanks.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just looks like a test booster to me....with a bunch of shit in it. You don't need to pct for test boosters but I would say there are better test boosters out there. There is a thread right now that is talking about good test boosters. Look into that.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

No, it's a t-booster. no pct required.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 9, 2011)

Run something better.  We have a sale on Phytotestosterone over at Primordialperformance.com.  Use NATURALEXTREME when you buy Phytotest and get TCF-1 for 50% off.  Fenugreek and DAA, the ingredients in those products respectively, have been proven to work very well as natural testosterone boosters.


----------



## mighty (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 10, 2011)

You dont need a PCT for that stuff


----------

